# Unitymedia WifiSpot



## wishi (5. Juli 2016)

Unitymedia schaltet ab heute sämtliche Router für das WifiSpot frei. 
Mich würde gerne interessieren wo bei wem das schon funktioniert mit PLZ bereich und falls vorhanden, Funktionsstörungen oder Bandbreiteneinbrüchen.
Eventuell auch die Hardware. Reibungsloser Update der FW e.c.t.
 Mal sehen ob das so funktioniert wie es sich UM vorstellt.

Hier in 44805 und einer Technicolor ist noch nichts geschehen. Laut Kundencenter aber angeblich freigeschaltet und Passwort ist auch gesetzt worden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryle (5. Juli 2016)

Ich hab dem Blödsinn direkt widersprochen, bin doch nicht bekloppt und stelle für andere ohne Gegenleistung nen Hotspot zur Verfügung.


----------



## wishi (5. Juli 2016)

Die Gegenleistung ist ja, das man es selber nutzen kann. Somit schließt man sich ja selber auch aus.
Aber ich habe jetzt einen Wifispot, kann mich allerdings nicht anmelden. Noch jemand so ein Problem?

Edit: Mit keinem Gerät kann man sich anmelden. Weder PC noch Smartphone noch Tabelt. Meldung vom Tablet "Authentiziezirungsproblem"

Update: Mal geht es dann mal wieder nicht. Kommt es dazu das ein Gerät sich verbinden kann, laufen kaum Daten und es kommt zu einem Verbindungsabbruch. Sehr schlechter Start!


----------



## rabe08 (5. Juli 2016)

Mal eine Frage an die Unitymedia-Kunden:

Wie machen die das überhaupt? Ich würde ein zweites WLan mit eigener SSID aufmachen und dieses direkt via VPN auf ein Unitymedia-System ziehen. 

- eigene SSID, damit überall dieselbe SSID zur Verfügung steht, vereinfacht dem Kunden in der freien Wildbahn deutlich den Konekt
- VPN, da somit bei Vergehen egal welcher Art die Post direkt bei Unitymedia landet und nicht beim Kunden

Machen die das so oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## Erok (6. Juli 2016)

Auf das Unitymedia Modem/Router/Horizon-Gerät wird ein weiteres WLAN aufgeschaltet von Seiten Unitymedia aus. Dieses heisst auf jedem Endgerät UnitymediaWifi.

Dieses läuft komplett getrennt von Deinem eigenen WLAN-Netzwerk, welches Du zuhause verwendest. 

Das ganze kostet Dich selbst auch keinerlei Bandbreite, weder beim Down noch beim Upload.

Im Unitymedia-Kundencenter findet man dann eine neue Option unter dem Hauptmenü Internet. Dort ist schon der eigene Benutzernamen für die UnitymediaWifi-Spots vorgegeben. Dieser lässt sich auch nicht ändern.

Für diesen Benutzernamen legt man sich dann ein eigenes Passwort an, und merkt sich das. 

Die Verarbeitung meines Passwortes dauerte ca 3 Minuten, bis das ganze dann ersichtlich war in meinem Kundencenter. Somit kann ich jetzt ab sofort mit meinem Benutzernamen und meinem selbst erstellten Passwort immer in jedes UnitymediaWifi Kontakt aufbauen, sobald es vom Smartphone/Tablet gefunden wurde.

Und da liegt bei mir hier wohl der Hund begraben. Ich hatte ganz kurz sehr schlechten Empfang laut meinem Smartphone. Wollte dann meine Daten eingeben, und bis ich damit fertig war, wurde das WLAN schon nicht mehr gefunden lol.

Also ich persönlich profitiere bei mir im Ort also rein garnicht davon. Aber hoffentlich dann in Stuttgart oder Ludwigsburg 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Rammler2 (6. Juli 2016)

Ich habe den Hotspot direkt bei mir gesehen. Mich beschäftigt habe ich mich damit aber noch nicht. 
Habe die Technicolorbox.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Juli 2016)

Bei KD und anderen funzt das genauso, wobei hier Vodafone/KD regiert und primacom. Hab im Café am See hier meinen hotspot,  was gibts besseres als an der Frischluft zu arbeiten


----------



## Erok (6. Juli 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Bei KD und anderen funzt das genauso, wobei hier Vodafone/KD regiert und primacom. Hab im Café am See hier meinen hotspot,  was gibts besseres als an der Frischluft zu arbeiten



Noch besser geht nur, wenn die Bedienung des Cafe`s richtig hübsch ist, und der Kaffee hervorragend schmeckt und dabei günstig ist  

Greetz Erok


----------



## wishi (6. Juli 2016)

Also nach gut 24 Stunden funktioniert es noch immer nicht. Entweder bekomme ich die Meldung (Windows 10) "Es kann keine Verbindung mit dem Netzwerk hergestellt werden" oder es passiert rein gar nichts.  Auf dem Tablet und dem Smartphone kommt die Meldung "Authentifizierungsproblem" 
Interessant ist auch, das sobald man das eigene Wlan im 2,4 Ghz-Band aus macht, auch der WifiSpot verschwunden ist. Es ist also eine Reine Virtuelle Lösung.


----------



## Kronara83 (6. Juli 2016)

Laut AGB darfst du dein WLAN nicht mehr ausschalten und auch das Gerät an sich nicht.
Tust Du das, kommt es laut AGB zu Strafen und diese wird UM auch mit Sicherheit einfordern (bin selber UM Kunde)!

Wer an dem Ganzen teilnimmt muss dafür sorgen, dass das WLAN auch permanent verfügbar ist! Kurze Neustarts usw. sind natürlich kein Problem. Aber generell muss das Ding laufen und zwar 24/7/365 (bis auf genannte Ausnahme(n)).


----------



## wishi (6. Juli 2016)

@ Kronara83 Nein stimmt nicht, da hat Unitymedia eingelenkt.

Update: Anscheinend funktioniert es jetzt. Smartphone, Laptop und PC konnten sofort verbinden. Speedtest lag bei nicht ganz 10Mbit im Down und nicht ganz 1 Mbit im Upstream.


----------



## der_yappi (6. Juli 2016)

KabelBW
Habe da kein Schreiben bekommen und auch nirgends widersprochen.
Laut FritzBox (6360) ist da nix aktiv und laut Kundencenter ist auch nichts freigeschaltet.

Freiwillig schalte ich es auch nicht frei, da es mMn nichts bringr, da mein Router im 4 Stock in nem Stahlbeton-Hochhaus steht und schon auf dem Stockwerk der WLAN Empfang mehr schlecht als recht ist und im EG oder im Garten schon GAR NICHTS mehr geht...
Außerdem habe ich ne Nachtschaltung fürs WLAN (aus von 01:00h - 07:00h) - das würde ja der UM nicht ins Programm passen.

Da verzichte ich lieber auf mögliche andere Hotspots...


----------



## evilgrin68 (8. Juli 2016)

Gestern  war noch nichts zu lesen über den WiFi Spot in meinem Account. Heute ist er drin , aber Status ist deaktiviert. Vielleicht wohne ich ja zu weit Ausserhalb


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2016)

Wir haben ein Technicolor Kabelmodem. Habe eben im Webinterface nachgeguckt und nichts von Wifi gefunden. 
Wie ist denn der Standardname vom Wifi Netzwerk/Spot wenn man es sucht?


----------



## INU.ID (8. Juli 2016)

Bei mir (PLZ 35...) findet sich auch noch kein WiFi-Spot.

Was mich mal interessieren würde: Hab grad mit meinem Galaxy Note 3 mal nachgeschaut, da befindet sich unter den WLAN-Einstellungen die Option "Intelligenter-Netzwechsel, nicht verfügbar da mobiles Internet ausgeschaltet". War gerade deaktiviert, weil ich zu Hause das mobile Internetz ausgeschaltet habe (hab ja WLAN). Was genau bedeutet diese Funktion? Wenn ich mich (wenn demnächst verfügbar) mit dem von meiner FritzBox bereitgestellten WiFi-Spot verbinde, und dann mobiles Internetz einschalte, das mein Telefon sich auch unterwegs automatisch immer vorrangig mit den Unitymedia WiFi-Spots verbindet, und wenn keine verfügbar sind automatisch wieder mit dem mobilen Internetz (3G/LTE)? Haben den alle WiFi-Spots den selben Namen? Oder ist dieser "intelligente Netzwechsel" beim Smartphone nur für das eigene WLAN zu Hause?

Brauch ich dann irgendeine App, damit sich mein Smartphone unterwegs automatisch immer mit dem gerade verfügbaren UM-WiFi-Spot verbindet? Wäre ja blöd wenn ich mich ständig manuell mit den Spots verbinden müsste.


----------



## evilgrin68 (8. Juli 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> ...Habe eben im Webinterface nachgeguckt und nichts von Wifi gefunden. ...


Du musst im Kundencenter unter deinem Account nachschauen... Nicht auf dem Kabelmodem...


----------



## Frontline25 (8. Juli 2016)

Hmm Hier wurde auch noch kein zweit netz Erstellt 

Kann man eigendlich auch angeben das man mehrere Zugänge haben will? Beispiel: Ganze familie?


----------



## evilgrin68 (9. Juli 2016)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Kann man eigendlich auch angeben das man mehrere Zugänge haben will? Beispiel: Ganze familie?


Welches Endgerät hätten wir denn?! Und was verstehst du unter mehrer Zugänge? Habt ihr kein gemeinsames WLAN Netzwerk? Ist deine Familie etwa nicht vertrauenswürdig dein WLAN zu nutzen?


----------



## rabe08 (9. Juli 2016)

Könnte mal einer der Unitiy-Kunden ein tracert PC Games Hardware (PCGH): Computer + PC-Spiele auf der Shell machen und die ersten 8-10 Einträge hier posten. Natürlich bei Verbindung mit Unity-Wifi Spot

edit: hätte ich dran denken können, natürlich wurde hier die url von pcgh aufgelöst.... also irgendeine Webseite nach tracert eintragen.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2016)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Du musst im Kundencenter unter deinem Account nachschauen... Nicht auf dem Kabelmodem...


Ok, danke für die Info. 

Eigentlich möchte ich das nicht das unser Modem dafür bereit gestellt wird. Ich nutze auch keinen anderen öffentlichen Spots. Und finde es doof wenn man da im nachhinein widersprechen muß. Umgekehrt hätten die lieber zuerst die Kunden fragen sollen ob sie damit einverstanden sind.
Und wie funktioniert das überhaupt technisch: wird dann von der Bandbreite, welche für den Wifi Spot zur Verfügung gestellt wird, dann von der regulären zugewiesenen Bandbreite etwas abgezogen?


----------



## cryon1c (9. Juli 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Info.
> 
> Eigentlich möchte ich das nicht das unser Modem dafür bereit gestellt wird. Ich nutze auch keinen anderen öffentlichen Spots. Und finde es doof wenn man da im nachhinein widersprechen muß. Umgekehrt hätten die lieber zuerst die Kunden fragen sollen ob sie damit einverstanden sind.
> Und wie funktioniert das überhaupt technisch: wird dann von der Bandbreite, welche für den Wifi Spot zur Verfügung gestellt wird, dann von der regulären zugewiesenen Bandbreite etwas abgezogen?



Nein, nix wird abgezogen. Das ist ne extra Bandbreite. Eigentlich praktisch wenn dein PC z.B. über Steam mit 100% saugt und du mitm Laptop was guggen willst - Hotspot>ran>Spaß haben, 7-10mbit/s reichen ja dafür.
Und jeden Kunden fragen ob der einverstanden ist? Da kann man das Projekt gleich einbuddeln.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nein, nix wird abgezogen. Das ist ne extra Bandbreite. Eigentlich praktisch wenn dein PC z.B. über Steam mit 100% saugt und du mitm Laptop was guggen willst - Hotspot>ran>Spaß haben, 7-10mbit/s reichen ja dafür.


Ok, aber es wird von der Leitung genutzt welche mir theoretisch (und praktisch) noch mehr zur Verfügung stellen könnte. Hier war mal ein techniker und hat nachgemessen was ankommt. Sind knapp 200 Mbit. Wir haben jetzt 60Mbit das kleinste Paket gebucht. Hot Spot würde jetzt nicht auffallen. Aber wenn wir mal 200 buchen sollten wird es dann schon davon abgezogen. 


> Und jeden Kunden fragen ob der einverstanden ist? Da kann man das Projekt gleich einbuddeln.


Ja gut wäre wohl zu aufwändig.


----------



## cryon1c (9. Juli 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ok, aber es wird von der Leitung genutzt welche mir theoretisch (und praktisch) noch mehr zur Verfügung stellen könnte. Hier war mal ein techniker und hat nachgemessen was ankommt. Sind knapp 200 Mbit. Wir haben jetzt 60Mbit das kleinste Paket gebucht. Hot Spot würde jetzt nicht auffallen. Aber wenn wir mal 200 buchen sollten wird es dann schon davon abgezogen.
> 
> Ja gut wäre wohl zu aufwändig.



Nein, 200 wird dir einfach nicht bereitgestellt 
Hart auf hart geben die nicht frei, die Technologie funktioniert auch anders  (gugg mal wie DOCSIS 3.0 funktioniert). Dir wird nix abgezogen, du kriegst entweder das was bei dir im Vertrag steht + die Bandbreite für den Hotspot extra oder dein Segment ist eh überlastet.  Ich habs aktiv, wohne zwar im Betonklotz, aber die Haltestelle direkt unterm Fenster (20m Luftweg) - irgendwer wirds nutzen.
Dafür kann ich an jeden Vodafone-Hotspot im Land, frei und unbegrenzt. Unter anderem am See hier im Cafe - was will ich mehr? Bier, Sonne aufm Pelz und unbegrenztes WLAN?! Hell Yeah!


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nein, 200 wird dir einfach nicht bereitgestellt


Das ist mir klar. Aber ich könnte ja noch die volle Bandbreite buchen.


----------



## cryon1c (9. Juli 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar. Aber ich könnte ja noch die volle Bandbreite buchen.



Wirst die net bekommen so lange sie das nicht ausgebaut haben 
Kein Anbieter bucht das was gerade noch technisch machbar ist. Wobei ich mir bei Vodafone net sicher bin, aber mittlerweile sind alle Kleinigkeiten bei meiner 400er Leitung behoben und sie ist geil. Da gehts den Unitymedia-Kunden genauso.


----------



## Frontline25 (11. Juli 2016)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Welches Endgerät hätten wir denn?! Und was verstehst du unter mehrer Zugänge? Habt ihr kein gemeinsames WLAN Netzwerk? Ist deine Familie etwa nicht vertrauenswürdig dein WLAN zu nutzen?


Das war bezogen für unterwegs 
Also wenn mehrere unterwegs sind. 
Und Endgerät. Smartphones


----------



## Kugelninja (13. Juli 2016)

Ist das ein ähnliches System wie bei der Telekom? Ich habe einen Hybrid Router bekommen und da ist es auch aktiviert. Grundsätzlich finde ich die Idee aber super denn dann hat man bald fast überall schnelles Internet per WLAN und muss nicht mit dem kleinen LTE Kontingent auskommen! 

Bei mir werden sich aber wohl nur wenige Leute einloggen können. Ich hab die Sendeleistung auf "niedrig" stehen und schon auf dem Balkon und Flur ist kein Empfang mehr.


----------



## cryon1c (13. Juli 2016)

Kugelninja schrieb:


> Ist das ein ähnliches System wie bei der Telekom? Ich habe einen Hybrid Router bekommen und da ist es auch aktiviert. Grundsätzlich finde ich die Idee aber super denn dann hat man bald fast überall schnelles Internet per WLAN und muss nicht mit dem kleinen LTE Kontingent auskommen!
> 
> Bei mir werden sich aber wohl nur wenige Leute einloggen können. Ich hab die Sendeleistung auf "niedrig" stehen und schon auf dem Balkon und Flur ist kein Empfang mehr.



Die Telekom macht das anders.
Aber generell setzen die ISP hier bescheidene bis beschissene Router, deswegen ist die Sendeleistung auch genau so beschissen. 
Ist klar, kostet Geld - aber wenn sie Hotspots überall wollen, müssen die das Signal auch überall hinbringen.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2016)

Wir wohnen in ein 6 Familienhaus. Ausser uns sind noch 3 weiteren Parteien Kunden von Unitymedia. Ich haben eben bei den Netzen gesehen das ein Wifi Hot Spot aktiviert ist (rur noch nicht im Kundenkonto ob das unserer ist).  Die anderen Parteien sind in unserer WLAN Reichweite und umgekehrt. Wird dann sozusagen ein gemeinsamer Hotspot aktiviert?


----------



## cryon1c (17. Juli 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wir wohnen in ein 6 Familienhaus. Ausser uns sind noch 3 weiteren Parteien Kunden von Unitymedia. Ich haben eben bei den Netzen gesehen das ein Wifi Hot Spot aktiviert ist (rur noch nicht im Kundenkonto ob das unserer ist).  Die anderen Parteien sind in unserer WLAN Reichweite und umgekehrt. Wird dann sozusagen ein gemeinsamer Hotspot aktiviert?



Theroretisch und wohl auch praktisch wird jeder Router der das aktiv hat, fröhlich rumfunken. Wieso? Weils zu viel Aufwand wäre das einzustellen und man kann nur vor Ort messen wie die Signale aussehen, daher wird kein Anbieter die Hotspots zusammenschalten usw, es wird einfach mehrere geben.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2016)

Ok, dann frage ich mich warum bei den WLAN Netzen nur ein WifiSpot angezeigt wird. Nämlich unser.

EDIT: Die Signale der andere Unitymedia Netze sind aber schwach. Bzw kommen hier schwach an. 2 Balken. Vielleicht liegt es daran.


----------



## INU.ID (19. Juli 2016)

> 3)    Für die erstmalige Nutzung              *außerhalb Ihres Wohnobjektes* verbinden Sie sich mit einem WifiSpot. Nächstgelegene WifiSpots finden Sie über unseren              WifiSpot-Finder.
> *Hinweis:* Bitte beachten Sie, *dass die  Anmeldung an Ihrem eigenen WLAN-Router nicht möglich ist*. Zuhause nutzen  Sie - wie gewohnt - Ihr privates WLAN-Heimnetzwerk.



Quelle: Wie kann ich WifiSpot nutzen?

Schade, ich dachte man könnte den eigenen WiFi-Spot auch benutzen.^^
Hab auch gerade eben mit dem Support gesprochen, die sind dort allerdings noch realtiv "unerfahren" mit dem Produkt. Einer meinte, das man erst außerhalb eines bestimmten Umkreises von seinem Router zu Hause UM-WiFi-Spots finden könne. Wie eine Erkennung hier stattfindet bzw. funktioniert (woher weiß mein Router welches mein Smartphone/Tablet ist und welches nicht?) konnte er mir auch nicht sagen. Der Kollege, zu dem ich dann verbunden wurde, meinte, eine solche Erkennung gäbe es nicht.

Fakt ist: Mein UM-WiFi-Spot ist (auch laut UM-Support) aktiviert, aber meine WLAN-Geräte (Smartphone, Tablet) *finden meinen UM-WiFi-Spot nicht*. Sollte das über die MAC-Adresse laufen, und man filtert einfach sämtliche Geräte heraus, die schon mal über das eigene (private) WLAN verbunden waren (die FritzBox speichert/merkt sich die MAC-Adressen), dann würde das bedeuten, das auch sämtliche Kollegen/Freunde/Bekannten, die schon mal mein privates WLAN genutzt haben, als "eigene Geräte" definiert werden, und keinen Zugang zu meinem UM-WiFi-Spot erhalten. Gleichzeitig wären meine MAC-Adressen in allen Geräten gespeichert, an denen ich irgendwann mal WLAN genutzt habe, und ich würde dort keinen Zugang zum UM-WiFi-Spot erhalten.

Ich hab auch schon ausprobiert ob das Löschen der eigenen WLAN-Geräte aus der FritzBox dazu führt, dass der bei mir zu Hause verfügbare UM-WiFi-Spot anschließend von zb. meinem Smartphone gefunden wird. Aber das hat auch nicht funktioniert. Ich sehe zu Hause nach wie vor nur meine beiden WLAN-Netze (3,5+5GHz) am Smartphone/Tablet (plus einige Nachbar-Netze).


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2016)

Also angezeigt wird bei uns Wifispot. Und das kann auch nur unserer sein das sieht man an der Signalstärke. Im Kundenkonto steht auch das es aktiviert ist.
Nur einloggen habe ich noch nicht probiert.


----------

